# Drop B/C# Standrad bands?



## VA64 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some songs to play in Drop B or C# Standard. Preferably something not too hard, considering Im not amazing at guitar yet. I'd perfer some Metal, Metalcore, or Deathcore. But am open to anything I listen to lots of technical death metal, but am not good enough to play it yet. And most core bands stick to simple stuff so I've been trying to learn some songs by them. 

Bands I know in C#:
BTBAM
Dying Fetus

Bands I know in Drop B:
All Shall Perish
(New) August Burns Red
(Old) BMTH
The Amity Affliction
For All Those Sleeping
Slipnknot
Stone Sour
(Some) TDWP

I know it might be hard to come up with some considering I named the ones I see in most posts, but I''m sure someone can help. 

Thanks for your time and hope you guys can help me find some cool new tunes. 

(Please don't comment 'Oh, just man up and play in Standard". I do play in standard, just not for hardcore/ -core genre music).


----------



## Stooge1996 (Jul 23, 2014)

seems like parkway drive is right up your alley


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 23, 2014)

veil of maya veil of maya veil of freaking maya.

Get your chops up real quick.

also i believe that some dream theater is in c# standard, dont remember what specifically off the top of my head.


----------



## revivalmode (Jul 23, 2014)

Drop B:

Soreption (Tech Death right here)
Bleed From Within
Architects, Drop B on Ruin, on their more recent albums they use C# standard/Drop B with the lowest string tuned to Ab/G#
The Ghost Inside


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 23, 2014)

MyChildren MyBride

They are metalcore and drop b.


----------



## tm20 (Jul 23, 2014)

Resist The Thought, awesome band that plays (or rather played :'( ) in drop B. Origin also play in drop B (atleast for their album Entity)


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 23, 2014)

If you're into some melo-death Dark Tranquillity's songs are mostly in C# (old stuff) and Drop B (new stuff).

Machine Head is in Drop B as well. Slightly sharp but still.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 23, 2014)

I know some if not most non-7 Behemoth is C#. I think Neuraxis is in C# as well.


----------



## Alice AKW (Jul 23, 2014)

I"m gonna be that guy. Woods Of Ypres is insanely fun to play in C# Standard


----------



## vilk (Jul 23, 2014)

Veil Of Maya all day err day if you can play it


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 23, 2014)

Down. 

Almost all of their songs are in C# or Drop B. 

A Perfect Circle is C# standard. 

Limp Bizkit is C# standard sometimes drop B (yeah I went there, lol)

Early Mudvayne is Drop B. 

ps: Amity Affliction's latest songs are in Drop Bb (at least Pittsburgh is tuned this way).


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 23, 2014)

Also, Demon Hunter has a lot of Drop B songs. 

Last One Alive is a kick ass song in this tuning.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 23, 2014)

Machine head


----------



## bouVIP (Jul 23, 2014)

Old parkway drive and I killed the prom queen is in drop b.

August Burns Red has a few songs in Drop B


----------



## Orzech (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd say Decapitated


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jul 23, 2014)

Suffocation's stuff is all C# as far as I know.

A lot of Slayer from the last 10-15 years has been in C# and some in drop B.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 23, 2014)

Orzech said:


> I'd say Decapitated



Did they switch to C#? I know they have a lot in D.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 23, 2014)

Parkway Drive. Their songs are really fun to play, once you get the hang of them, especially "idols and anchors".


----------



## TheJokeroholic (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't believe nobody's said Black Sabbath yet.


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2014)

TheJokeroholic said:


> I can't believe nobody's said Black Sabbath yet.



Uh, what did Sabbath do in C#? Lowest I've seen them go is Eb

OT : Just about everything Behemoth has done is in C#, so go crazy with that. For Drop B, new In Flames.


----------



## vilk (Jul 23, 2014)

^Well, I know Into The Void is C#, probably some other stuff on Masters Of Reality and the next couple albums


Also, doesn't Enslaved do some stuff in C#? or is that dropped C#...


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2014)

vilk said:


> ^Well, I know Into The Void is C#, probably some other stuff on Masters Of Reality and the next couple albums



Only one I could think of at the time they might have was "Children of the Grave" but then I've seen tabs with just about every tuning for it, so it's always a gamble with the internet.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 23, 2014)

MFB said:


> Only one I could think of at the time they might have was "Children of the Grave" but then I've seen tabs with just about every tuning for it, so it's always a gamble with the internet.



Tuning Down

1.5 Steps down on most of Master of Reality, Vol 4, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, and Sabotage unless this guy is wrong.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 23, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Did they switch to C#? I know they have a lot in D.



Organic Hallucinosis is in C# I believe, and some songs off Carnival is Forever might be in C#.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 23, 2014)

MFB said:


> Uh, what did Sabbath do in C#? Lowest I've seen them go is Eb



Heeeeeeaps of sabbath in C# man


----------



## gunch (Jul 23, 2014)

Around the Fur is C#


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 23, 2014)

a perfect circle


----------



## Dudley (Jul 23, 2014)

The Panic Broadcast album by Soilwork was in drop B. Lots of great catchy riffs on that one.


----------



## gunch (Jul 23, 2014)

Ulcerate is drop B if you're a bad enough dude to try to play one of their songs


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 23, 2014)

Drop B:
Arsis- all of unwelcome (as far as I know)
Slipknot
Machine head (they tune 40 cents sharp)
Devildriver: all of fury of our maker's hand.

C#:
Vader
Decapitated (organic hallucinosis, mixed with some in drop B and I believe most on carnival is forever are in C#)
Behemoth 
All that remains (for a few songs)
Machine head (a few songs)
I believe teramaze plays in C#


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2014)

Children of Bodom's first album is also in C#


----------



## angelbear (Jul 23, 2014)

all shall perish and elitist


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 23, 2014)

Sol 2183 is in Drop-B.

Too tech though. 

Behemoth (6-string songs) and Amorphis on TftTL are both C# standard.


----------



## Nlelith (Jul 24, 2014)

Drop B (*Bold*=something you should really like):
*Bury Tomorrow* (They use drop B on "The Union of Crowns", maybe on the latest album as well)
*Disarmonia Mundi* (One of the most underrated MMDM bands out there)
Dream On, Dreamer (Don't remember which songs/albums, but they definitely had some songs in drop B)
*Raunchy* (How in the world nobody mentioned them yet?)
SKillet has some songs in drop B
Thousand Foot Krutch has some songs in drop B


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 24, 2014)

In retrospect, looking at the thread, even I'm shocked I forgot to mention Sabbath since it probably was the first band to make me detune a whole guitar just to play their songs. I even have a video somewhere covering Sabbath Bloody Sabbath because I just love to play that heavy riff, it's so awesome!


----------



## NickS (Jul 24, 2014)

Deftones is a great suggestion. Stephen Carpenter is one of my favorite guitarists, even if his stuff is very simple for the most part, and I know a lot of people on SSO agree with that sentiment

Around the Fur is in drop C#, and the next album, White Pony, is in drop C. Stephen used to lower his tuning for every album in general, usually by a half step, but it got low enough that he kinda stopped and just uses whatever he wants now. He also has a shitload of signature guitars by ESP, so that gives you a clue as to how good he is even though his playing is fairly simple.

Long story short, the Deftones have a ton of material that is pretty easy, and a hell of a lot of fun to play


----------

